

The Procrastination Risk in the Maker's Schedule - skmurphy
http://ben.casnocha.com/2010/06/makers-schedule-procrastination-obligations.html

======
skmurphy
key graf:

Bottom Line: The idea of a day totally free of any external commitments or
obligations sounds good in theory yet increases the likelihood I
procrastinate. On the other hand, a day full of meetings or obligations means
I get nothing done. The optimal point is one or two obligations which mark the
passing of the day and create a sense of urgency about how I spend the time
that's all mine.

